# How Do I Determine Network Logged In on?



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Yesterday I cancelled my ISP. I have a hotspot with another provider I used to log back in to Internet.

Right now, the hotspot is powered off, yet as you can see, I am on the Internet. 

I'm using a Mac. Under Preferences, Network, it says I have an Ethernet connection. WIFI is on, but not connected.

How do I identify the network I am logged into? It seems to me it has to be my old ISP, but I can't find where to verify it.

I guess I could just disconnect the cable (to ISP) and see if I lose connection.

ETA: For some reason, my old ISP reconnected my Internet. My account says I don't have Internet or TV, but I still have Internet.

ETA2: Verified with ISP that internet service was cancelled. Guess I have free Internet today.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Click on and open System Preferences. 
Click on Network. 
Click on Wifi so it highlights. 
Then click on Assist Me........
It will then ask you if you want to do a diagnostics.
Click on Diagnostics. Then
It will bring up a dialog box. 
Click on Continue.
and THERE is where you see just what WiFi Networks are available.
Click on the one you want that is unlocked as in a Hot WiFi spot.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> Click on and open System Preferences.
> Click on Network.
> Click on Wifi so it highlights.
> Then click on Assist Me........
> ...


I'm not connected by wifi. For some reason, the ISP turned my cable back on. I was trying to find a way to verify this via preferences, but there doesn't seem to be a way. I know that's what happened because I disconnected the coax from ISP and lost my connection.

I think I could have gone into the router, but I don't know where the manual is. 192.168.1.1 doesn't work.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

MoonRiver said:


> I'm not connected by wifi. For some reason, the ISP turned my cable back on. I was trying to find a way to verify this via preferences, but there doesn't seem to be a way. I know that's what happened because I disconnected the coax from ISP and lost my connection.
> 
> I think I could have gone into the router, but I don't know where the manual is. 192.168.1.1 doesn't work.


 Diid you go through the same thing and check Ethernet? Macs have a good password protected spot where it remembers things.
Try clicking on Ethernet, highlight that,, and go through the same steps.
Maybe the Mac will remember and get you connected using the ISP Ethernet side of things. Cause once you do that on Ethernet,,, it SHOULD List the ones you have had. Also on Ethernet you are connected by Hard Wire? Or wirelessly? Make sure you check all hard wired connections.

Forgot to add that on the very top of your Mac there is a place to Shut Off WiFi. It says *Turn WiFi Off* it it isn't already off. The place is just left of where the time is displayed on top.
That way it should seek the Ethernet connection when you do the steps listed above.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't generally give advice for Macs because I avoid them (I think it's an allergy). But if you just want to know which provider you're accessing the Internet through, you can do that by seeing who your Internet IP address is leased to. That would be the same regardless of whether you're running Mac, Windows, or Linux.

To do that, simply go to this website.

https://whatismyipaddress.com/

That will display your current Internet IP address and which provider is leasing it. You should be able to recognize the company leasing your IP address, which is listed next to "ISP."


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Nevada said:


> I don't generally give advice for Macs because I avoid them (I think it's an allergy). But if you just want to know which provider you're accessing the Internet through, you can do that by seeing who your Internet IP address is leased to. That would be the same regardless of whether you're running Mac, Windows, or Linux.
> 
> To do that, simply go to this website.
> 
> ...


My mac is on a local network, so has a local IP address. 

I was using the wrong IP address to try to access the router, so connected this morning using 192.168.0.1. and found the IP address the ISP assigned me.

That just happened to coincide with the ISP finally terminating my service!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> Diid you go through the same thing and check Ethernet? Macs have a good password protected spot where it remembers things.
> Try clicking on Ethernet, highlight that,, and go through the same steps.
> Maybe the Mac will remember and get you connected using the ISP Ethernet side of things. Cause once you do that on Ethernet,,, it SHOULD List the ones you have had. Also on Ethernet you are connected by Hard Wire? Or wirelessly? Make sure you check all hard wired connections.
> 
> ...


The problem was the cable company told me twice my service was disconnected, but I was still logged into the Internet via the cable company. This morning I was on computer when it lost cable connection (they finally disconnected my cable) and switched over to cable company's WIFI. After about a minute, they cancelled that as well.

My Mac was connected by a router to Internet, so all it knows about is its local address, not the ISP provided IP address. That's why I was trying to access my router. With WIFI, it knows which network it is connected to.


----------

